# Which HID Spotlight To Buy--------->



## Notchman (Dec 6, 2008)

Hello All Im Wondering What Is The Best HID Spotlight To Buy Im Not Looking For A Cheap Vector HID Or Anything Im Willing To Spend Some Money On A Nice Bright HID Was Looking At Some Pics On Here Like The Mark’s Blitz mod, LarryK/Sleeper, 300 watt Blackhawk Locator HID Can I Buy One Of These? Looking For A Handheld One.. Anyways Let Me Know If I Can Get One Of Those And Price.. Well Lets Go From There And See What You All Say Thanks...Hope For Some Good Advise..Zach..


----------



## Norm (Dec 6, 2008)

:welcome: I think all the information you seek is already here Zach, have a look around and try some searches.
Start here http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=7


----------



## bigdaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

How about this?

http://www.johnlite.com/product.php?id=52 :twothumbs


----------



## CajunJosh (Dec 6, 2008)

You wanting to buy something you can mod or something that will be bright enough for you from the factory? What price range are you looking at?


----------



## TheGreyEminence (Dec 6, 2008)

If money doesn´t matter, get a Polarion Helios PH50...and you´re set for a looooong time :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs

Regards


----------



## Notchman (Dec 6, 2008)

Hello Everyone Thanks For Replying Back So Fast.. Well I Never Knew You Could Mod A Spotlight Since Ive Been Here  Im Wondering If You Mod A Spotlight Does It Still Last Life Span Or Does It Hurt It? If Its Good As A New One I Wouldnt Mind Buying A Nice Modded One. Looking For Some That Is Very Bright Like The Names I Showed You Above.. Wow ThePolarion PH50 Is Kinda Out of My Range lol Just Looked It Up Looks Nice But Little.. I Really Would Love To Have LarryK/Sleeper Spotlight If Thats The name Of It Or The Owners? I Want Something That bright...Can Anyone Help Me Find Something Like That? Thanks Everyone..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2008)

Well if the POB HID is too cheap for your tastes & the Ph50 is out of your range... how about Amondotech's N30 (maybe upcoming L35) OR Streamlight's HID lightbox? :thinking:


----------



## Notchman (Dec 8, 2008)

Amondotech's N30----Streamlight's HID lightbox, which one is brighter? Are these lights pretty bright? are they better than any Vectors HID? Let me know ready to order..


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Dec 8, 2008)

The problem with the Amondotech N30 is that it is unavailable. . . .


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2008)

Yucca Patrol said:


> The problem with the Amondotech N30 is that it is unavailable. . . .


True it is and I'm not surprised at those sale prices either! 

Streamlight make some decent lights the only fault(s) I can find with their HID lightbox ($397.99 @ Opticsplanet.com) is the pivoting head (I really don't like this feature) and it's bulk/weight-to-price ratio (it's still using a SLA) in this price range I'd be expecting a NiMh OR Li-Ion powersource (significantly lighter) :thumbsup:

The Arco X990 HID spotlight ($375USD @ Brightguy.com) is smaller than the Streamlight HID and lighter because it utilizes a NiMh cell-pack (with 70 minutes runtime) and produces a purported 3200 Lumens, however it's somewhat reminiscent of an odd looking cordless powerdrill IMHO an acquired taste I suppose 

Lastly Battery Junction may be out of N30s... they still appear to have some Mega Illuminators left @ $159.95 USD and while the 4200K bulb & upgraded SLA are nice improvements over the Costco style HID, it still looks like a Thor style Halogen spotlight which you could build an equivalent of using some home grown ingenuity, cheap Chinese HID parts & modding skillZ :thumbsup: 


** Interesting reference threads (including beamshots) for the X990, PH50, Costco HID, Thor 15MCP & many others can be found HERE definitely worth a peruse IMHO 

** There's also a nice comparison between a Polarion PH50 & the Streamlight HID lightbox HERE :thumbsup:



*I would strongly recommend the OP research what they really NEED feature wise before letting us help them spend their hard earned cash* :devil:


----------

